# 10.2.1 within hours



## HyperLiteG4 (Sep 16, 2002)

just thought you guys might care....

the AppleCare website has posted info at this link

and this is from macosrumors.com:



> Monday, September 16 4:07 PM ET
> 
> Recon from several sources suggests that Mac OS X Update 10.2.1 will be released both as a Software Update listing and as a standalone installer download in a matter of hours. From Apple's readme:
> 
> ...


----------



## JRinkentucky (Sep 16, 2002)

That Apple Link is down...now you get this:

Document 107036 Not Found

The article you're looking for could not be found. Please either start over and ask another question, search Apple's Knowledge Archive, or visit the Discussion area.

The Knowledge Archive contains technical information for older Apple Products. Apple's Discussion Forum area allows you to search previous customer questions and answers, or post a new question which may be answered by other Apple customers, or Apple Representatives.


----------



## fryke (Sep 16, 2002)

It's the same article number that was mentioned in earlier builds of 10.2.1 and 6D51. So if MOSR happened to get a catch on the document (if it was up for some moments), I guess it would mean Apple is preparing the release.


----------



## scope (Sep 16, 2002)

Well that's great...how about an AirPort Base Station firmware upgrade so I can do CTCP stuff?


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Sep 16, 2002)

there's gotta be someone sitting around at apple who can see how bad we want this stuff....he's just making us wait longer....i've had my finger on the software update all day today waiting for it before i went home from the office....but oh well, tomorrow is another day....


----------



## ddma (Sep 16, 2002)

I have been on 6D51 for a couple of days but its installer doesn't include a detail description. I tho think there would be some newer builds.


----------



## ddma (Sep 17, 2002)

C|NET's news.com tells that Apple plans to releaase 10.2.1 this week.

http://news.com.com/2100-1040-958160.html?tag=fd_top


----------



## hazmat (Sep 17, 2002)

Sweet!  Nothing pertains to me!  Please tell me there's more than what is listed above.  I have had numerous problems with 10.2. that aren't mentioned at all.


----------



## fryke (Sep 17, 2002)

It's normal not to mention smaller bugfixes. However, 6D51 had quite these items in the ReadMe when I got it and installed it...


----------



## hazmat (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *It's normal not to mention smaller bugfixes. However, 6D51 had quite these items in the ReadMe when I got it and installed it... *



Can you share some of these?


----------



## fryke (Sep 17, 2002)

It's in German for me, but it's shorter, I gather. It's a sum up of the note. And at the end it says:


```
Weitere Informationen zu diesem Update finden
Sie im Internet unter [url]http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n107036[/url]
```

So I guess that's how it'll appear in Software Update.


----------



## iMan (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm trying to connect with software update and I get an error (see pic). Could that be that the server is down and when it comes up again it has 10.2.1 on it 

time will tell.....


----------



## hazmat (Sep 18, 2002)

Nah, that happens to me fairly often. :-/


----------



## iMan (Sep 18, 2002)

It has never happend for me before and I've been trying to connect for an hour or more and I still get the same error...


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2002)

(Sarkasm on)Yes, I also guess it would take them AT LEAST an hour to upload a 17 MB update and to, hmm, restart (?) the server afterwards?(Sarkasm off)


----------



## senne (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viktor _
> *It has never happend for me before and I've been trying to connect for an hour or more and I still get the same error... *



Same error here.. Hmm, something happening at apple!  After rain comes SUNSHINE! (has nothing to do with Sun.)



senne.


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2002)

This really happened before. Kendall an I (from macnews.net.tc) have spent some two hours trying to connect one or two weeks ago). And then the service was back up with no changes. So don't read too much into it.


----------



## iMan (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, well, apples server is up again and guess what... iTunes 3.0.1 is out

guess apple needed a few hours to upload the 5.8mb iTunes update


----------



## prophet6 (Sep 18, 2002)

It's out. Getting it now.... 1:20pm PST


----------



## iMan (Sep 18, 2002)

Got it too....

so it came after all...


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 18, 2002)

So it did come within hours... about 48 of them


----------

